# how many..



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

well i haven't be logged in for quite sometime, i've just been reading and lurking around the site 

i gave Isabella some meal worms for the very first time about a week ago, i only got 7 because i wasn't sure if she would like them, so she ate all 7 that night, she hasn't had any since because we're in a deep freeze (literally) up here in nova scotia and i don't think meal worms could live below -20 

how many meal worms should she get?
can too many upset her tummy, or should she get as many as she can eat?


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, I've been researching alot lately, and the maximum of meal worms you can give a hedgie a day is about 2 worms a day. I don't know if it would upset her tummy if you gave to many, but it could make her a little fat.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The number I give varies depending on the hedgehog. If I have a hedgehog that needs to lose weight, I give less, if I have one that needs extra calories I give more. My 2 right now are getting 5 a night. Both seem to use up the calories running all night long. 

You don't want to free feed mealworms, and may need to limit them if your hedgehog tends to gain weight easily. My two happen to be fine with this number. If I reduce the mealworms for them they lose weight.

If they eat too many at once, you may find a green stool the next day. But any sudden change can cause that.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with Kalandra. Bigger hedgies should have them limited as a treat, and smaller hedgies with a high metabolism can have more.

Inky still is in the mid 200's, and when I get mealies I get them by the thousand, and he has 10 a night.


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

allright, Isabella doesn't seem to gain weight too easily. 

and wow, by the thousands? thats alot of them little buggers :lol:


----------

